# Ferrari 360 Spider Photo Shoot!



## Titanboy_24 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I met up with the owner of a red 360 spider today and did a photo shoot with his car. He was really nice and took me for a ride while we were looking for locations. Any comments are welcome.

Enjoy,

Lucas

http://givemealook.com/ipw-web/gallery/album413


----------



## Arthur (Sep 11, 2004)

sweeeeeet


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup: Great Photos!!!


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

yea...thsoe are some really high quality pics, really nice


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Beautiful shots. What digital camera/lens were you using? I like to shoot with really wide lenses. I haven't gotten into the digital age yet. I'm still using my trusty Leica. Most excellent photos.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Looks good - you just need to start paying more attention to what's in the background (which you don't always notice until you see the shots). Nice lighting.


----------

